# Aquatek co2 regulator



## disvegas

I am looking to upgrade my bare bottom discus tank into a planted one. Since it's a large, 150g tank and in order to achieve the beauty of the aquascape of that size of the tank, I think a complete co2 system setup is a must.

I've been searching around for a decent system with reasonable price tag and happen to see ebay has many different types of regulators and one of them is made or sold by Aquatek. The regulator comes with a solenoid and bubble counter and the price seems very reasonable when compared with some brand-name regulators such as Victor, Red Sea or Milkwaukee. However, I am not sure about the quality of it. Therefore, I would appreciate much if anyone has used and can share your experience about it. Thanks in advance.

Pls see the link below from ebay. the unit costs only $65. too good maybe?
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Reg...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

disvegas,


----------



## disvegas

Another question with regards to the regulator: can soda, keg, hydroponic, welding & co2 regulators be inter-usable and have the same type of connectors? Thanks again. 


disvegas,


----------



## orlando

The connection your looking for is CGA320.

This is common on most co2 regulators sold in the USA

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Scouter

I had some questions about this regulator too. Here's what was posted:

Scouter,
Just a "heads up", I don't think the Aquatek is a true pressure regulator, it is a flow regulator. If you notice, there is no adjustment for output pressure on the front of the regulator. Also, when I read the manual it indicated not to open the tank valve fully, with a pressure regulator you do open the tank valve fully. If I remember correctly, Robert Hudson of Aqua Botanic has some experience with the Aquatek product.
__________________
Roy


----------



## disvegas

Thanks Orlando & Scouter for the info. I've been still looking around and chances are I might stick with a bit pricier Milkaukee ma957 which costs about $100 shipped. 

I think Milkaukee is a better and more reliable brand, right? Also do I really need a ph controller/monitor (another $100) for a co2 tank?

disvegas,


----------



## Travis.808

disvegas on Monday I'll be ordering from here. Not bad price wise $84.99 + "free" shipping (not to HI) but, they also include co2 tubing I messaged them tonight to find out specs on tubing and shipping to Hawaii. Hopefully I'll hear from them tomorrow if not I guess they'll contact me on Monday before I order.

http://www.water-testers.com/index1.html


----------



## veedubdrouin

Scouter said:


> I had some questions about this regulator too. Here's what was posted:
> 
> Scouter,
> Just a "heads up", I don't think the Aquatek is a true pressure regulator, it is a flow regulator. If you notice, there is no adjustment for output pressure on the front of the regulator. Also, when I read the manual it indicated not to open the tank valve fully, with a pressure regulator you do open the tank valve fully. If I remember correctly, Robert Hudson of Aqua Botanic has some experience with the Aquatek product.
> __________________
> Roy


How does this effect overall performance? (I am also considering purchasing the Aquatek)


----------



## Logan's Daddy

I've been running an Aquatek for over two years now with nothing but good results.

The quality is fine, and as stated above the output pressure is not adjustable, but the factory preset is just fine, I have no problem at all keeping a consistent bubble rate with this regulator and the included needle valve.


----------



## disvegas

Thanks Logan's Daddy and i really appreciated your input. I've checked out on your diy tank setup and it's beautiful. I also like the idea of putting all the equipments out of sight as much as possible. One question though, I am going to get co2 system setup for my 150g tank and do you think Aquatek should be no problem no matter what size of the tank?

disvegas,



Logan's Daddy said:


> I've been running an Aquatek for over two years now with nothing but good results.
> 
> The quality is fine, and as stated above the output pressure is not adjustable, but the factory preset is just fine, I have no problem at all keeping a consistent bubble rate with this regulator and the included needle valve.


----------



## disvegas

Travis.808, have you received it? I am just curious. I've also browsed the site before and that's where i am going to buy from, if i decide to stick with the milkaukee.

disvegas,



Travis.808 said:


> disvegas on Monday I'll be ordering from here. Not bad price wise $84.99 + "free" shipping (not to HI) but, they also include co2 tubing I messaged them tonight to find out specs on tubing and shipping to Hawaii. Hopefully I'll hear from them tomorrow if not I guess they'll contact me on Monday before I order.
> 
> http://www.water-testers.com/index1.html


----------



## Logan's Daddy

disvegas said:


> Thanks Logan's Daddy and i really appreciated your input. I've checked out on your diy tank setup and it's beautiful. I also like the idea of putting all the equipments out of sight as much as possible. One question though, I am going to get co2 system setup for my 150g tank and do you think Aquatek should be no problem no matter what size of the tank?
> 
> disvegas,


I think a regulator is a regulator as far as tank size goes, bigger aquarium will just go through more gas, get a bigger co2 tank and you'll be fine.

A 5lb co2 tank will work the same on an aquatek regulator as it would on a miluakee...


----------



## Scouter

So if you can't fully open the tank, can you change the bps? Sorry, I'm still unsure about pressurized systems.

scouter


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Scouter,

A "pressure regulator" and "flow regulator" are both "regulators" but there are differences. 

A "pressure regulator" will maintain a constant output pressure to your needle valve, bubble counter, and tank as long as the input pressure from the tank stays within the pressure regulators' input parameters. As a result, the bps remains fairly stable even as the CO2 tank empties and the pressure drops near the end.

A "flow regulator" will maintain a flow rate (but not necessarily the pressure) through the regulator to output side assuming the input pressure is within operating limits. If the input pressure drops, the output pressure may drop as well, as a result the bps count could change.

A pressure regulator, especially a two stage (not to be confused with a two gauge) pressure regulator, is the most stable and least likely to require adjustment as the tank empties. It also provides maximum protection from "end of tank dumps". That said, I use single stage regulators and spend a little extra on my needle valves (Ideal 52-1-12). A quality needle valve will help minimize bps variations and are less likely to allow "end of tank dumps" to occur.


----------



## Logan's Daddy

FWIW I have not adjusted my needle valve in a very long time, the BPS rate has remained very constant. 
not sure if the aquatek is a "Pressure regulator" or a "flow regulator" per se, but it does maintain a very steady bubble rate regardless of tank pressure


----------



## Travis.808

disvegas said:


> Travis.808, have you received it? I am just curious. I've also browsed the site before and that's where i am going to buy from, if i decide to stick with the milkaukee.
> 
> disvegas,


Sorry haven't really been on lately been using "extra" time to build my aquarium stand just finished today. Anywho, I haven't gotten it ordered yet this site so far has had piss poor communication. I've gotten one word half thought emails to all of my very precisely written ones. No one ever mans their "live" chat or their phone lines I found another price match site today will let you know all the details when I finally order. It takes me a long time to commit because of shipping costs, if they send me the wrong item I'd have to pay for shipping it back to them. This has been a problem in the past. :rant:


----------



## disvegas

After much research and reading with the balance of price and quality in focus, i finally chose to buy the JBJ regulator along with a 20lb co2 tank and 12 feet silicone tube. It runs $197 plus $12 shipping (cheapest avail). the place that I bought was http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/index1.html and I think it's associated with http://www.water-testers.com/index1.html.

I've done a lot of price and shipping comparision for the above combined items both onlines and locals and it seems only the site mentioned provides the most price competitive. I will be receiving the shipment next week and will post my experience after the setup.


----------



## veedubdrouin

I was considering the Aquatek as well. I see it on eBay frequently with a buy it now price of $68. After reading through this forum I decided to go with the Milwuakee from http://www.water-testers.com/index1.html I got it for $85 shipped and it should arrive Saturday! The price was slightly higher than the Aquatek but close enough that I thought it justified.


----------



## sundragon

It's been a while since you both posted these - I'm looking at both regulators - can you let me know how they are working?

Thanks


----------



## Logan's Daddy

sundragon said:


> It's been a while since you both posted these - I'm looking at both regulators - can you let me know how they are working?
> 
> Thanks


Aquatek is running like a champ, no issues ever. the 34 has been taken down and replaced with a 75 gallon tank and the regulator is running it just fine.


----------



## Singular

The Aquatek is indeed a true pressure regulator. But it is a fixed pressure regulator not a variable pressure regulator, that is why you do not see an adjustment knob on it. It is set at the factory to 30psi so it is somewhat limited but still decent for aquarium use and carbonating drinks. It also uses a cool touch solenoid unlike the the Milwaukee solenoid that can get quite hot.

Pressure regulators strive to make sure the pressure on the low side does not build up if you say close your needle valve. A flow regulator though will allow the pressure to continue to build until it reaches the pressure inside the tank or you have a catastrophic failure.

The Aquatek is most likely the regulator i am going to be buying I just need my sweetheart to sign off on it first.. Working on it #-o .....


----------



## Travis.808

Got a Sumo Regulator instead. Running real strong still no problems would definitely go this route again.


----------



## aquaticsnerd

The Aquatek regulator works well. It is higher quality than the AquaticLife regulator I own.


----------

